# NVL equvalent in Power Query for date related formulas



## robtops (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm preparing a data source in Power query and I'm having some trouble with formulas involving date columns which legitimately have a lot of null values.

Is there an equivalent to NVL (oracle) in Power query I can use when writing the formulas to deal with null values as I'm getting errors.

I'm also looking for advice on how to write a formula that returns "Yes" if a date is between 2 other dates.  Is there a power query equivalent to between (oracle)?

Any help would be much appreciated

Thanks very much

Rob


----------



## robtops (Sep 22, 2016)

I've been searching all over the place for a solution to what I though should be pretty simple but still can't get it to work.

In Oracle my query looks like:

Case when first_reminder_expected_date between NVL(Entry_date, '30-Dec-9999') and NVL(Exit_Date,'31-DEC-9999')

I'm sure I'm doing something pretty basic wrong but can't seem to figure it out.  Any advice on how to achieve the same result in Power Query would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------

